# My Husband passed



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

After the long struggle my dear Jerry had with his heart, he peacefully passed away this morning. He is now out of his body, no more suffering, and is with our Lord.

Thank you, my dear SM friends, for the many times that you have prayed for me and my dear husband. I know that the prays have helped save him many times and I will always be grateful.

I just feel numb as I write this. It just doesn't seem real that he is truly gone. He was my rock and I loved him so very, very much. Our 28th wedding anniversary would have been at the end of July.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I can't even imagine what you are going through.....I am so, so sorry....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Dearest Lynn, Thank you for bringing us into your grief. We are sad w/you at Jerry's passing and want to send you our deepest condolence and heartfelt love. Our prayers continue for you to know God's presence in your pain. Big hugs!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

There are no words to ease the pain. Just remember we are all with you in spirit, and are praying for you to find strength and peace.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I read your last post about husband and I am deeply saddened for your loss. It's a good thing that you are reaching out here, where you will get lots of love. May peace wrap it's arms around you and comfort you at this time!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> After the long struggle my dear Jerry had with his heart, he peacefully passed away this morning. He is now out of his body, no more suffering, and is with our Lord.
> 
> Thank you, my dear SM friends, for the many times that you have prayed for me and my dear husband. I know that the prays have helped save him many times and I will always be grateful.
> 
> I just feel numb as I write this. It just doesn't seem real that he is truly gone. He was my rock and I loved him so very, very much. Our 28th wedding anniversary would have been at the end of July.


OMG, Lynn, oh we are supposed to give you strenght, I can barely see through the tears. 

Yes, he is at sweet peace, never to ever feel any pain again. 

You are in my heart and prayers. I am so sorry.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't even imagine what you are going through. You are in my prayers.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, I am so sorry and pray you will be comforted in knowing that Jerry is free from suffering and with our Lord. Please know that you are in our hearts and thoughts. I pray that your 28 years of memories will somehow find a way to comfort you not only now but as you move forward everyday.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:Oh Lynn, I am so sorry. I know you are brave and have faith to carry to through.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My prayers are with you, Lynn at this time. Jerry's at peace now , meeting old friends and family that has gone on before him.I pray for God's comfort for you. We are all here for you and I'll continue to keep you in my prayers. May God bless you.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

My sympathy's to you Lynn. May your happy memories of Jerry, comfort you in the days ahead. Hugs, Edie


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

*All Is Well *
Death is nothing at all, 
I have only slipped into the next room 
I am I and you are you 
Whatever we were to each other, that we are still. 
Call me by my old familiar name, 
Speak to me in the easy way which you always used 
Put no difference in your tone, 
Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow 
Laugh as we always laughed at the little jokes we enjoyed together. 
Play, smile, think of me, pray for me. 
Let my name be ever the household word that it always was, 
Let it be spoken without effect, without the trace of shadow on it. 
Life means all that it ever meant. 
It it the same as it ever was, there is unbroken continuity. 
Why should I be out of mind because I am out of sight? 
I am waiting for you, for an interval, somewhere very near, 
Just around the corner. 
All is well. 
Henry Scott Holland
1847-1918
Canon of St Paul 's Cathedral 

__________________


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> *All Is Well *
> Death is nothing at all,
> I have only slipped into the next room
> I am I and you are you
> ...


Beautiful Sandi, thanks for sharing. I hope Lynn will find these words comforting.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear Jerry passed. His suffering is over and I know he knew you and the fluffs were there with him and that Lacie gave him extra special kissies...
We're all here for you and Jerry is forever in your heart now, strong and vibrant.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lynn, I know the pain of parting from a loved one when life is over is very hard. As I said on FB just a while ago, Jerrry fought the good fight with such valor. Please know that we are here for you if you need us. Please take care of yourself because you have been through so much this past week. Sending my love and heartfelt condolences......God be with you at this time......


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearst Lynn, my heart and love are with you. I pray you find peace strength, and comfort ... during this sad time with the passing of your beloved husband, Jerry.

May God and your angels bless you with happy memories of the many wonderful years you shared in your marriage to Jerry. Whenever you see or smell a special rose, or flower ... or, you embrace your precious fluff babies with hugs and kisses ... or, anything that you and Jerry loved ... then his spirit will be right there with you. Smile, say hello to him, and blow him a soft kiss. 

Love and many hugs, dear friend.

Marie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lynn, i'm so sorry for the passing of your sweet Jerry. He has fought the good fight for so long...just remember that he is no longer in pain. Hugs and love to you my friend. :grouphug:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn, I'm so very sorry for your loss. My deepest sympathies for you and your family.

May God help you through this very tough time with comfort and strength.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

May you find comfort in knowing that your beloved Jerry is now no longer suffering and now with our Lord and Savior. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers during this difficult time.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Dear Lynn,

I am so very sorry for your pain :wub:, You are sooooo much more of a rock than you know and I am SURE you were Jerry's also. Please just let yourself be, the numbness is normal and just God's way of protecting you. Allow yourself time to rest, grieve and yes to laugh if something strikes you funny. Take very good care, you are so brave and strong but it is ok to feel right now. God bless you in Every way. We are all with you in spirit.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynn, my thoughts and prayers are with you and all of Jerry's family. May he rest in peace and may God hold you tight and bring you comfort through your grief. My deepest condolences to you, dear Lynn.

Mary


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Lynn, I am so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Lynn
I am so sorry. You have my deepest condolences.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Lynn,
I am so sorry for your loss. Though I did not know Jerry, I hope you will hear many wonderful stories about him during the coming days and weeks and hope you will take pride and comfort in those many reminders of the profound impact he had on those whose lives he touched.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Lynn,

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you know that we're all here for you!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Lynn, words are inadequate to express how truly sorry I am for your loss. Please take care of yourself during this sorrowful time.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Dear Lynn, I can't imagine how you are feeling right now. It must be really hard to come to terms with :grouphug: :grouphug: He is finally at peace. Sounds like he had struggled long enough. I am so sorry....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn, I am so very sorry for your loss. I know how much you will miss him. Take comfort in knowing that he is no longer in any pain. Remember the wonderful memories, love your fluffs, and know that we are here for you, thinking of you, praying for you and crying with you. 

Maggie


----------



## furevermy2luvs (Jul 15, 2010)

Lynn,
To say I am sorry seems so trivial but all of us truly are. Some of us know your grief right now and have experienced it firsthand. I pray for the Lord to wrap his arms around you and Jerry's family and give you the comfort and peace as only He can. You have your SM family who love you very much and will provide a place for you to share your grief in the days, weeks, and months to come. May God bless you.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

My condolecences and prayers so sorry


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

My condolences and prayers for comfort to you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - my sincere condolences. I know what you mean about that numb feeling. You've been so busy, especially lately, being Jerry's wife, caregiver and best friend and then when he passed, suddenly you feel like you should be doing something, but there really is nothing to do anymore. He is at rest and gone to heaven to be your guardian angel to watch over you.
You had a long marriage, and you were so supportive of Jerry and his struggles with his condition and you never gave up on this man, no matter what. I truly think that this week it was Jerry saying, "Enough is enough." He did fight the good fight for himself and for you, but he knew he was tired and the life he wanted to live was no longer possible. He left on his own terms. I hope that with time you will be able to celebrate Jerry's life instead of grieve his loss. I think he would have wanted you to do that. 
We all love you very much and if there's anything we can do, please let us know. We are standing beside you every step of the way so lean on us if you need to.:grouphug:


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I am so sorry to read of your loss.
emmy


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Lynn, you will be in my thoughts an prayers. My sincere condolences.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn, I so sorry....even though we knew it was coming...we can never really ever be "ready"....

Do you feel a quiet peace for him now? Are you restless and don't know what do to with yourself? You will have waves of grief....one minute you'll be fine...and the next crying uncontrollably. 


This happened this morning...and I'm just now seeing this after 7pm Eastern time....I wish I had been on the computer earlier toay....

How are you?


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Lynn, bless your heart-I know you will miss him so much..:smcry: Please lean on us, as Sue said. That numbness you feel, I have felt before. It's normal. I pray for God's strength and comfort to surround you.:crying::grouphug::grouphug: We're here for you Lynn, and we love you.:heart::heart:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Jerry gave it his all and you were his greatest supporter. He is finally at peace now. I always admired your strength throughout the years Lynn. My deepest condolences and greatest of hugs being sent to you.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

OH Lynn, I am so sorry, know that he is looking down at you. He is smiling and waiting for the day you meet again. He will no longer be bound with problems. He will be running straight to you with open arms. Please know that we are all here for you! In Jesus name, we send love and comfort your way.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

The body is gone, but his love will be in your heart forever and ever. The memories you have with him will always be with you to bring you comfort and joy. I wish there was something we could do. We love you and are lifting you up in prayer. Hugs


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I always wondered how you did it. This was a long ordeal. Now it came to a conclusion. No matter how much you prepare yourself, when the moment comes you are still lost and have a hard time accepting they are no longer here. As I said on FB, I hope it will be easier for you since you have been apart for so long, you in Albuquerque and he in Phoenix. Going back to NM will not change anything. You should be used to being alone there by now. Since you don't have any family of your own, I hope you can stay close to Jerry's family. I wish I could take the pain away from you, but this is something you have to deal with yourself. Nobody can help you with that. But knowing that he is just on the other side and healthy again might comfort you.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lynn, I am so sorry for your terrible loss. Jerry has climbed his stairway to Heaven, may he now rest in peace and may you find peace in knowing what a loving and supportive wife you have been to him.


----------



## Snowbelle (Oct 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss... My prayers are with you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((Lynn))) My heart hurts so much for you. He is at peace now and suffers no more. I'm so very, very sorry and will keep you in my prayers. I truly wish I could come and be by your side (so many of us do) but we're here for you my friend.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss...your SM friends are here for you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Lynn I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace dear Jerry.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.....may your husband rest in peace. Sooo sorry.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Lynn.....((hug)) ((hug)) ((hug)). I am thinking of you and pray that you'll be comforted by God and all of your friends and family in this difficult time. I know that to go to heaven peacefully is such a blessing but it doesn't fully erase the pain for those who miss their loved one. I hope that your pain will be replaced with joy and hope that you'll be once again reunited with him one day in heaven. ((Hug))


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Wishing you peace and comfort in the tough days ahead. You we're so lucky to have had a "love of your life." Some never find what the two of you had. I know you will always cherish that.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lynn - I am deeply sorry for your loss. I hope you find comfort in your memories and peace knowing that your sweet husband is in the arms of the Lord - his body is whole again and his spirit is free. Prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lynn, I hope you were able to rest/sleep some last night. The kidz & I send you a big, long hug this morning. You are on everyone's heart here. We love you, dear lady.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Dear Lynn,:crying:

Despite your grief, your found the time to congratulate me on my new furbaby, you are one kind of a woman.

I hope your furbabies give you much comfort in this time of grieving, I know they will help you heal.

Thinking of you in this time of sorrow.:sorry:

Sammy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn, know that you surrounded by love and support during this very sad and difficult time. :grouphug:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Lynn I am so very sorry for your loss, My thoughts and prayers are with you...


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

My heart is breaking for you. I hope you can find some peace knowing that Jerry is no longer in pain. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Lynn, I am so very sorry for your loss. I have had you and Jerry in my thoughts and prayers. You are such a strong lady and have been through so much. I'm truly so sorry.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn, I am so sorry for your loss. May God bless you with peace knowing that Jerry is safe with Him, and will be always watching over you. You will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you, Lynn, today, as always. :grouphug:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Still praying for you, Lynn. Please take care of yourself.

When my son died, I cried so much that my aunt made sure I drank plenty of water so I wouldn't get dehydrated. Make sure you have the very soft tissues, because your nose will get very sore. Let the grief come and go, and try to face it head on. Grief is like waves on the ocean. Take time to rest when you can.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Lynn I am so sorry. Please know you will remain in my prayers.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Lynn i am so sorry .sending you love prayers and hugs .


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, I am so grateful that we got to talk on the phone last night. I was so worried about you being alone in Jerry's apartment. I felt better knowing your best friend was close by in case you needed her there. 

After we hung up, I immediately said some prayers for you. I know today is going to be so hard for you. And, of course, the days to follow ... it will take time to grieve the passing of your beloved Jerry.

I hope with time, and when you feel up to it ... that you can share with everyone here ... the funny, fun, and wonderful and memorable times you and Jerry shared together. I was happy that you could share a little bit of those feelings with me last night.

I am so glad the girls were with you last night. And, I hope you were able to get some rest.

If you still fly back home today, I wish you a safe and peaceful flight. Call me when you feel up to it ... but, make sure you try and get some rest, above anything else. 

Love, kisses, and hugs to you and the girls.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Lynn I'm so very sorry. Please know you are in my heart and in my prayers. I wish I could do something to help ease your pain. (((hugs)))


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Lynn, just letting you know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. Sending you lots of hugs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so terribly sad for you, Lynn. You are in my thoughts and may you find comfort in knowing he is no longer in pain.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lynn, I am so sorry to hear Jerry passed. It saddens me to think we both lost someone so precious to us in the same week. Today is my Mom's visitation and tomorrow morning her funeral. What a turn of events for both of us. My prayers are with you and your family. xoxo


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm so deeply sorry for your loss Lynn. I am can't even imagine how much you miss him. Always keep all the great memories you shared close to your heart. I will be praying for you and for God to fill you with strength.


----------



## HalosMommy (Apr 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for your love. Halo and I are sending you hugs and prayers


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Lynn I am so very sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Lynn I am so sorry, will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Lynn I am so sorry I have been praying for you and Jerry's family. I can't even imagine what your going through but I'm glad that you have friends to support you right now


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Lynn I am so so sorry to hear about this. Thinking of you during this tough time. Hugs from Mika and I.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm am truely sorry to hear this bad news... I will keep you and your whole family in my prayers... :grouphug:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Bless your heart. I'm so sorry.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Lynn im lost for words im so sorry for your lost ill keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am soooooo sorry for your loss. I will pray that God surrounds you with many loving family and friends to comfort you in this difficult time of mourning. May you find peace and comfort in God. God bless you. ***HUGS***


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

I am deeply sorry for your lost. Sending prayers :grouphug:


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Lynn,

I am so sorry to hear about the passing of your dear husband Jerry.
My thoughts, prayers and love are with you.
Be strong my friend.

xo Iris


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

You are in our prayers.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Lynn, I am so very sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you during this time.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Lynn, 
Sending you healing prayers. I am profoundly sorry for your loss. 
Carina


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lynn, I am tremendously sorry about the passing of your dear husband, Jerry.
My heart goes out to you...


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## luvmyfluffybutt (Jan 6, 2012)

Lynn, I'm so sorry for your loss, I will keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Lynn, I'm so sorry.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh Lynn, I am so sorry:smcry: my computer is down, so I get a chance to check in and I see Jerry has gone to be with our Lord, I will be praying for you, what a shock, my heart is breaking for you, I hope you are surrounded with those who love you. You will be in my prayers dear friend. Hold on to Jesus he will carry you through. I will try to get back on sm in a couple days. I love you


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Paula -- I know that Jesus is helping me through this. Without Him, I would be lost. I can feel His presents and know that He is trying to comfort me. Do you remember the book you send me last year about Hope? That has been with me throughout this ordeal. I have read it so many times while with Jerry in the hospital and then in Hospice. It has been a great help and comfort to me.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lynn. I am so heartbroken to hear this. I am so sorry. I know I have been MIA for a few weeks, but I will be back in full swing next week. Regardless, if there is anything I could ever do for you I would fly to NM in a heartbeat. Surrounding you with virtual love! :grouphug:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beloved husband.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh Lynn, we just returned from our vacation and had been praying for you all. I am so sorry to learn of Jerry's passing. Sending you big hugs and much love. ♥


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Lynn, munchkin and I are sending you infinite love and spiritual warmth during this time. You are not alone, everyone is here for you with all our support! I am sure the fluffs are such a comfort right now. If you ever need anyone to talk to I am here for you :hugging: And my little one is sending lots of hugs and kisses your way!!! She wants to virtually snuggle in your arms :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You know that I'll always take Misto's snuggles -- virtual or otherwise.

Thanks so much to everyone for your outpouring of love and support. You will never know what a great comfort you've all been to me.


----------

